# How and When to Pick Summer Squash



## Vasco_Eugene_Barrett (Jun 14, 2011)

My squash plants always get a fungus of some kink. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kandy (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi, Tee. Can't thank you enough for your good advice. [I'm growing my third garden (in my whole life - I'm 50) although I always helped my grandfather in his garden as a teenager during summers.] It seems that, each time I do a search for specific produce help, your website is always there. It is now uploaded in my Favorites so I won't waste time with searches anymore. Thanks, again, for your help. --Kandy (in Kentucky)


----------



## dean_Monington (Mar 21, 2015)

I am trying my hand at summer squash this year.I found your site very informative.thank you for the help.this is my 2nd year of growing my own garden,it is so relaxing and I know where and how my vegetables were grown.


----------

